# Got an A6!



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

Got a 2002 Audi A6 2.7t. Can someone identify these wheels and specs for them? I'd like to get spacers. Also, to my surprise the car came with Vogtland coilovers.... score!!


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh and it's a manual 6 speed too!


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

I have inch spacers on 18 inch wheels


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

Get yourself some k04s too


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

What did you pay if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

4k


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

Sweet deal mileage?


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

130k


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

Congrats enjoy very desirable car. Sleeper with minor mods .


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks, it's an awesome car and pretty quick. It makes my Miata seem so primitive.


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone know these wheels?


----------



## A6rick (Sep 30, 2012)

Wikked1.8 said:


> Anyone know these wheels?


They look like the wheels that come off the suv's. I'm thinking Q5 









This is the 2.0tdi version


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice ride! The Q wheels look awesome!


----------

